

How many people will buy your iPhone app today? Probably none. - dbachelder
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/6/30/how-many-people-will-buy-your-iphone-app-today-probably-none.html

======
frossie
Confused. Looking at those charts makes me think that there is so much
category-to-category variation that it defies logic to make such sweeping
general statements.

~~~
dbachelder
It's hard to know for sure... it's all conjecture and hypothesis at this
point... If you have specific objections to the data, I'd love to hear them...
You are right that the generalization doesn't apply specifically to all
categories.. but it does seem to apply in general and provides a great
starting point for further discussion and analysis, IMO.

